# automator



## kmif (9 Novembre 2007)

salut a tous,
je n'arrive pas a enregistrer une action automator...  
je m'explique : je telecharge des clips video via youtube[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE], ils arrivent en "get_video", je rajoute ".flv". une fois confirmé, j'ouvre quicktime et j'exporte le dossier vers itunesmusic en format ".m4v". en fin je supprime le dossier get_video.flv.

sur automator, le test exporter via quicktime marche mais ne s'enregistre pas.
il parait qu'automator est pratique... faudrait d'abord que ça marche 
si quelqu'un a une idée?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Novembre 2007)

kmif a dit:


> salut a tous,
> je n'arrive pas a enregistrer une action automator...
> je m'explique : je telecharge des clips video via youtube, ils arrivent en "get_video", je rajoute ".flv". une fois confirm&#233;, j'ouvre quicktime et j'exporte le dossier vers itunesmusic en format ".m4v". en fin je supprime le dossier get_video.flv.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
Je ne connais pas Automator, mais tu peux transformer aussi des ".flv" avec iSquint.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Novembre 2007)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Bonjour,
> tu peux transformer aussi des ".flv" avec iSquint.


Très bonne suggestion


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Novembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Très bonne suggestion





Je suis meilleur qu'avec les rediff de vidéos.


----------



## kmif (9 Novembre 2007)

j'ai du mal me faire comprendre... mon probleme n'est pas de convertir le format ( j'utilise quicktime pro) mais de "comment configurer automator pour qu'il execute les processsus"
cela dit iSquint est aussi un bon logiciel


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Novembre 2007)

kmif a dit:


> (...)  mon probleme n'est pas de convertir le format ( j'utilise quicktime pro) mais de "comment configurer automator pour qu'il execute les processsus"  (...)



Aie ! :rose:

J'ai mal compris alors.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Novembre 2007)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Je suis meilleur qu'avec les rediff de vidéos.


On ne peut pas être au top sur tout. 



kmif a dit:


> j'ai du mal me faire comprendre... mon probleme n'est pas de convertir le format ( j'utilise quicktime pro) mais de "comment configurer automator pour qu'il execute les processsus"
> cela dit iSquint est aussi un bon logiciel


Pour pratiquer un peu Automator, je ne pense pas qu'il soit capable de le faire.


----------



## kmif (9 Novembre 2007)

merci pour le lien 
c domage que ca ne marche po.. c plutot rebarbatif comme manip'


----------



## Jellybass (15 Novembre 2007)

Savais-tu que tu n'as besoin d'utiliser la fonction "exporter" pour lire les vidéos .flv dans iTunes ? Il suffit de les ouvrir dans Quicktime et de faire "enregistrer sous". Ça crée un fichier .mov directement lisible par iTunes. Bon, mais je dis ça, je ne t'apprends peut-être rien.


----------

